# Fuel pump help needed, Will not start



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

So yesterday I installed my fancy Aeromotive 340 LPH. After some modding of the bucket and revers polarity and stuff I put it down in the tank and switched the ignition. It was completely dead. 

So i connected the complete fuel pump assembly to a 12 v car battery i had in the garage. Everything worked just fine with the pump and assembly.

So I checked the Fuses and i had burnt the 15 amp fuel pump fuse. Switched it out to a 30 amp fuse and tried it agian. Completely dead.

So have i burnt a cable somewhere?

Really need some help cause i am completely stuck.

Thanks


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'd say get a multimeter and start checking signals


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes that would probably be a good thing if i Knew where to meassure


----------

